# Petite Pearl Wine



## TonyR (May 8, 2017)

I racked my PP for the 3rd time a few days ago. Filled a few bottles and put the rest back into carboys to age till this years picking. Now this is just my opinion but I am VERY happy with this wine. I would say it is on par with a lot of west coast wines. It has a deep red color, noticeable tannins, not over powering but nice, fruity aroma, nice spicy grape taste and a VERY pronounced and long lasting berry after taste. As anyone who grows grapes and makes wine east of the Rockies and north knowes HIGH acid is a problem. This wine has a Ta of 6.8 and the Ph 3.7. Again very happy


----------



## michvin (May 9, 2017)

Good to hear, Tony. I'm growing this grape, but won't have fruit until 2018 harvest. Keep us posted!


----------



## Cruiser Wine (Sep 10, 2019)

Does anyone have a recipe for petite pearl and st. Pepin? I’m getting juice from a vineyard in the next few days. I can’t seem to find anything out there? 
Thanks!


----------

